# WSJ Article



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone have a Wall Street Journal subscription and can summarize their conclusions?

https://www.wsj.com/articles/roku-vs-tivo-vs-google-vs-amazon-the-battle-of-the-50-streaming-video-sticks-11602408601


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have a subscription .. why don't you give us the summary? TS4K up or down?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

reprint:

Roku vs. TiVo vs. Google vs. Amazon: The Battle of the $50 Streaming Video Sticks | MarketScreener


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Bottom-line quote from the review:

_Roku and the new Chromecast are my top picks, but for different reasons. Roku lays out all of your options, while Chromecast keeps it simple._​


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

The key takeaway in regards to the TS4k...









Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

